# Turmeric is Safer Than NSAIDS for Osteoarthritis Inflammation Pain, Just As Effective



## SeaBreeze (Oct 22, 2014)

Turmeric puts drugs (NSAIDS) to shame, read the _2 page_ article here...http://www.greenmedinfo.com/blog/tur...s-shame?page=1

Quote:

_*Millions take non-steroidal anti-inflammatory drugs (NSAIDs) daily for arthritis and related inflammatory conditions, but are completely unaware that far safer, and at least as effective, natural alternatives already exist -- and are as easily accessible and inexpensive as the spices found in your kitchen cupboard. *_

Human research on the health benefits of turmeric is sparse, mainly due to the lack of capital available to fund expensive clinical trials. Despite many decades of investigation as a lead drug compound, and the availability of thousands of preclinical studies indicating turmeric's therapeutic value, few yet realize that this common kitchen spice may provide a suitable drug alternative for common health conditions.

The latest human study to clinically confirm turmeric's medicinal value was published in the Indonesian Journal of Internal Medicine in April, 2012 and found the curcuminoid extract of turmeric was able to reduce inflammation in patients suffering from knee osteoarthritis.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 22, 2014)

Funny to see this, I have been in several days, to the point of barely being able to walk for a few days.  I had something I've been holding onto for over a year now afraid to use it, but, I just couldn't hold off anymore the pain was getting so much worse.  I wanted more info on how to use it and was reading that mixing with things like Turmeric or other such herbs work wonders on pain sources including arthritis.  The cream by itself was beneficial as well, but mixing it with herbs worked pretty well on my lower back too.  I'm just going to try not to make it a habit to use the DMSO too often as I know it may cause some side effects as with most any drug home/herbal remedies or doctor prescribed, to be filled by a pharmacist, can..  I will generally talk with my doctor about it, but, I couldn't wait till my next appt the pain was making it difficult for me to just get around my home.  

I will my orthopedic doctor tomorrow, so I will discuss it with him, unfortunately, I'm just seeing him for an injection to the knee and not the back, there's not a whole lot they seem to be able to do for my back these days except offer me pain pills of which I refuse.


----------



## Debby (Oct 23, 2014)

To be beneficial, turmeric now and again won't do a whole lot I think (as in going out once in a while to an Indian restaurant).  Like some other things, it needs time to build up in your tissue to begin the process.  My husband began to feel relief after about five days of taking 1/3 of a tsp per day along with a similar amount of pepper and needs to be taken on a regular basis (daily).  That's my understanding.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 23, 2014)

I take a small spoonful every morning of ground Turmeric, and have started adding some Black Pepper to it as Debby has suggested.  It's true you have to take it, or any spice/herb for a certain amount of time to feel the positive effects.  I have no particular health problems, and I'm not on any prescription drugs, so I don't worry too much about any side effects or interactions, I've never had any negative effects from Turmeric, either the supplements or the powdered spice.  But it's wise to check with your doctor, especially if you're on prescription meds.

I think it's very healthy to include it in your recipes, I always use it over hot veggies, etc.  Here's some advice on dosage, side effects, etc.  http://www.livestrong.com/article/385952-how-much-turmeric-to-take/    Spices like Turmeric have been around for ages, and used as medicine for many conditions.  Studies are beginning to confirm even more benefits of this spice.

The side effects of NSAIDs, Acetaminophen and Ibuprofen are no big secret, many of us have known about the negative effects of these drugs for years now.  I may take an Aleve now and then when necessary, but with taking natural anti-inflammatories like MSM and Turmeric, I seldom need to take those types of pills.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 23, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I take a small spoonful every morning of ground Turmeric, and have started adding some Black Pepper to it as Debby has suggested.  It's true you have to take it, or any spice/herb for a certain amount of time to feel the positive effects.  I have no particular health problems, and I'm not on any prescription drugs, so I don't worry too much about any side effects or interactions, I've never had any negative effects from Turmeric, either the supplements or the powdered spice.  But it's wise to check with your doctor, especially if you're on prescription meds.
> 
> I think it's very healthy to include it in your recipes, I always use it over hot veggies, etc.  Here's some advice on dosage, side effects, etc.  http://www.livestrong.com/article/385952-how-much-turmeric-to-take/    Spices like Turmeric have been around for ages, and used as medicine for many conditions.  Studies are beginning to confirm even more benefits of this spice.
> 
> The side effects of NSAIDs, Acetaminophen and Ibuprofen are no big secret, many of us have known about the negative effects of these drugs for years now.  I may take an Aleve now and then when necessary, but with taking natural anti-inflammatories like MSM and Turmeric, I seldom need to take those types of pills.



http://www.drugs.com/aleve.html

My doctors nix most NSAIDs and especially me taking Aleve, for various reasons, as always, one must understand the workings of their body and consult with their doctors before ingesting anything.  Many OTC and prescription can be as good or as bad as ones other haven't a clue about the effects by only reading one or two articles.   

The NSAIDS have a worse right up than some other listed remedies, and there have been as many wide spread warnings over the years about using them, especially when it has come to seniors, but I especially wouldn't recommend that people run out and use DMSO, unless you carefully read and understand what you are dealing with, it is a very potent ingredient that if not used with caution can be extremely dangerous.  But it has also been used quite safely for decades by many.  I have seen many write ups on it including the one listed previously and frankly it's encouraging for someone with the aches and pains I have no so much for the NSAIDS which if I do take, I am only ok'd to take the occasional acetaminophen.

cautions with dmso even though I vouch for it for myself and I am going to rub some on soon as I finish with this post, why be cautious:

http://www.virginiahopkinstestkits.com/dmsorisks.html

the good:

http://www.drwhitaker.com/dmso-treatment-relieves-joint-and-muscle-pain


Why it's important to know what your are taking when it comes to OTC or the stronger strengths of these meds

http://articles.chicagotribune.com/...110113_1_alcohol-warning-chronic-pain-tylenol


Overall, this is a case of don't do as I do this is just a sounding ground for what others may feel works or doesn't work for them, even if anyone professes to have a medical background, on here it would be wise to just listen with a grain of salt, if interested, sound it off with your doctor, before messing around because even the most harmless herbal remedy could land you in the emergency room as well as the ones on the pharmacy shelf.  

I don't know about anyone elses medical people, but, they all ask about all things herbal and other wise that I ingest, why, because everything can have an effect on the treatments and medical procedures they perform on you.  Not all medical professionals are created equal, not all are keeping up either all the time, so, do your research as well.  Your visits should be a give and take to find the best treatments for you.  

Not one to always follow my own advice, but, try to as often as possible when coherent.  :topsy_turvy:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 23, 2014)

Good post April!  We have a friend who is our age and a Vietnam Vet, his doctors gave him so many painkillers, which included pharmaceutical dosage NSAIDS, Ibuprofen, and of course some opioids.  Well, he ended up getting liver cirrhosis from all of these pills, and after they were able to help his liver heal a bit from that, he now has liver cancer.

I'm always open minded to natural "medicines", much rather try those if possible than start with pharmaceuticals.  I do respect everyone's choice of treatment, after all, it is their body and their choice.  Many folks take their doctor's word as 'bible', and don't want to hear any more.

Although I rarely see a doctor, I have had some in the past, especially when I was going through menopause, and still getting Paps, ask me what I was doing in regards to supplements.  They were very supportive, and told me to keep on doing whatever I was doing...so that's nice that some docs are open-minded, and care enough about their patients to listen.

Doctors and hospitals are very much necessary, when you need emergency surgery, special procedures or tests,  or are in an auto crash, etc.  I'm happy that drugs are available when absolutely needed.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 23, 2014)

I have a friend that drank tea, she died of stomach cancer, of course there's wasn't any literature at the time, but, it too made me wary of drinking tea so often.  I too can't find anything substantial literature to support this.  I did read on the cancer.org site that DMSO is widely used as a carrier in treaments many a prescribed drug to aid in the absorbtion.  Part of the problem is this drug cuts into some deep pockets, they've had decades to definitively denounce the product, but, they don't since they themselves use it in some of their treatments.  Often their literature disavowing the benefits is more speaking in circles and stalling on the matter, saying the same things they've been saying for over 30 years.  

Again, it's not something to just use without knowing what you are doing, because it can have severe damaging effects if the quality, dosage, skin contact and other general factors aren't given serious thought when using this product as well as not speaking with doctor.


----------



## Debby (Oct 24, 2014)

I learned a bit about turmeric on this website:

http://nutritionfacts.org/video/turmeric-curcumin-and-pancreatic-cancer/

and I believe he has a number of little short videos on turmeric specifically so maybe if you went there, you could find out something about that.  Maybe a few times per week would be enough to keep up your levels (because turmeric is fat soluble I think) but that might entail a daily consumption in the beginning to get you there.


----------

